# looking for the Masscops record



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What is the most times youve arrested a single individual in one 24 hr period ?


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

3

warrant
disorderly
disorderly/a&b


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I got 3 brothers on warrants all at the same time. Does this count?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I grabbed 14 at once an hour before shift change, didn't make the booking officer very happy.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

3

OUI
RO Violation
A&B in the lobby #-o


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

If you count PC's, four.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> What is the most times youve arrested a single individual in one 24 hr period ?


Remember his question was a "single individual"...locking up the SAME GUY more than once in a shift...

For me specifically, never more than once, though I was backup for a first arrest and the primary for a second.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Remember his question was a "single individual"...locking up the SAME GUY more than once in a shift...


A 24-hour period, not a shift. If it's a shift, then mine is two.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> A 24-hour period, not a shift.


 Ahh, my bad. Just trying to distinguish from the most OVERALL arrests in the timeframe. All it would take is an enormous house party to have a good numbers there.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I locked up two different guys, at different times, one night with the same name.

One in his 60's was OUI. The other in his 30's was A&B PO who put up a fight and ended up getting split and in the hospital.

When the daughter of the older guy came looking for information on her dad, the booking officer accidently gave her the info about the younger guy.

They said she nearly fainted.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally I was gioing to say a shift but wasnt sure because some are 8 hrs some are 12 then a bunch of you work doubles so I just said fuck it...24 hr period.


----------

